# Pakistan Finally  Gets It!



## Brill (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...fce2c2-3563-11e2-92f0-496af208bf23_story.html

Sunni vs Shi'a in PK...looks like PK is at least trying to lessen the level of violence.  We shall see.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2012)

All Pakistan "gets" is more of our tax money...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll take the "India Option" please.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 23, 2012)

In return India gives the "ho hum, got anything you want to sell? For cheap" option.


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Fuck Pakistan.



Call me.



JustAnotherJ said:


> I'll take the "India Option" please.



High five, My brother!


----------

